# Plant ID



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys any guesses on the plants? The tall one is similar to a banana plant but it grows like a weed. The leaves are quite light and will reach all the way to the top. Did I mention they grows like a weed?










The short one I just can't remember.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one is an _Aponogeton_, probably _A. crispus_.

The second is _Hemianthus micranthemoides_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=33&category=genus&spec=Hemianthus

Welcome to APC!


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the note. I am aware of the aponogeton. What about the lilly like plant in from of the crispus? That is the one that has me puzzled!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Oops! I guess I didn't read it carefully enough.

It's kind of hard to tell, but it might be _Nymphoides sp_. 'Taiwan'. Do you have a copy of Aquarium Plants by Christel Kasselmann? It's in the back section of that book.


----------

